# MY frog room! Or at least the frogs' half of my room LoL



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

that looks great  is that large viv a 29 gallon?


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

They are really looking good. Have you thought about shop lights for your rack to save on energy. Also is that a what kind of fogger do u have in the 29viv?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nice setup. I like the "fog" in the one tank.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats actually a 58. Its got a humidifier I got from CVS but walgreens or walmart would have them as well. I just turn it on whenever Im around to see it otherwise its off.

The viv on the dresser is a 29. The two larger on the rack are 20H and two 10s. I have considered a shoplight. Just hadnt gotten around to doing it and I had these tank lights left over from my fish days.

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome room! I think a rack like that from Sam's Club will be my next frog related purchase. =)


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice room, nice tank. I'm loving it !!!


----------

